# Transmission fluid temperature sensor



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

To my knowledge I don't think the Cruze comes with one. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

jbaker2810 said:


> To my knowledge I don't think the Cruze comes with one. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


"Transmission Fluid Temp: 161.6 F" is what I'm looking at right now. It has one  thankfully. And I'm almost positive it's not simulated like my "232F" oil temperature. Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

What year cruze do you have? I'm a 2012. Where are you able to read the trans temp? I have a Aeroforce scan gauge but it doesn't read the trans temp. It plugs into the OBDII


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

jbaker2810 said:


> What year cruze do you have? I'm a 2012. Where are you able to read the trans temp? I have a Aeroforce scan gauge but it doesn't read the trans temp. It plugs into the OBDII


2012 auto. PID 221940 reported in Celsius. I added a conversion code to Fahrenheit in my app (EngineLink for iPhone)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

